# Editing for rent advert



## Kauai Kid (Mar 11, 2010)

Gotta lower the price but can't figure out how to edit my advertisement.

Help--thanks

Sterling


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 11, 2010)

Assuming the post is here in the BBS' Last Minute Rental forum (since you posted this in the About TUG BBS forum) see:
How do I edit my posts?

For future reference, answers to most of your BBS operational questions can be found via the yellow *BBS Help* link in the blue navigation bar near the top of all bbs pages.  This link takes you to the "Troubleshooting" sticky thread in the About TUG BBS forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2010)

Just in case you were asking about your marketplace rental, these are edited from the marketplace homepage:  http://ads.tug2.net

there is a link near the top titled "edit your existing ads" for this purpose.


----------

